# Funniest Home Center Story



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Was curious to hear from other guys/gals who've seen funny [email protected]# at the home centers. Two of my favorites:

The guy loading 5 sheets of 1/2" osb and 30 studs on the roof of his new cadillac. (with twine no less)

Here's a photo of something similar:

http://www.carbuyingtips.com/pics/loser15.jpg
(apparently there's 10, 80 lb. bags of concrete in the bag seat, too)

Saw another guy a while back loading a few dozen studs into his new corvette. Haven't these people ever heard of renting a truck?

Another personal favorite was overhearing a conversation in the electrical isle. A 50-ish woman was asking for help finding a new dryer cord. She was holding one that had the wires fused together at the end. She went on to say her dryer had stopped working and she wasn't sure if it was getting power. Her version of a voltage tester was to take the cord off the dryer, plug it in, and touch the ends of the wires together to see if it would "spark." I nearly pissed myself as she told this with a straight face to the equally clueless HC electrical gomer. Had to leave the isle to regain my composure. (his response, "Gosh, you know that probably wasn't a good idea.")

Anyone else have a good one?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I always giggle when I see excited homeowners with a big push cart loaded with home center vinyl siding, you know the siding where the boxes colapse under their own weight, I also like to see the same homeowner following around the scruffy dude they just hired as he picks out what hes gonna need to work on their house for $10/hr 
What really burns me about HD is their boards that are sold by the lineal foot and the cashiers F&^% you right down to the quarter inch on the boards. I swear one day when I actually have the time im gonna show up and cut all my boards to the exact size in the isle and leave them with all the unsellable scrap that they just have to throw away


----------



## griesbaum (Jun 2, 2007)

*Lowes*

Lowes sells the boards by board. Not linear ft. Most of the time cheaper too. Problem with both Home Depot and Lowes esp. by me in Northern NJ/Rockland County is CUSTOM SERVICE. Or lack of. 

I am not sure if other contractors have a problem with these home centers, but the customer service is not there. They never have the supplies either.

Thankfully for me I have a few lumberyards by me. They are more expensive on the materials, but they are good at customer service, have the items and they load it in the van for you! A few extra dollars I can pass onto the customer to get the job done faster!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Have you heard the story about the EC from NJ that was "almost" arrested for shoplifting at HD?

Apparently, the "store" felt he was attempting to sell $300+ worth of lumber.

No joke.


Lemme see if I can find that thread on the forum I posted it on....BTW, the alleged shoplifter was yours truly....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Patrick said:


> I also like to see the same homeowner following around the scruffy dude they just hired as he picks out what hes gonna need to work on their house for $10/hr


That guy must get around, I've seen him out here too.:laughing:

Maybe not a funny story but lately my fuse has gotten shorter and shorter, I used to know everybody at the HD I go to, but it seems they turned everybody over lately.

I like it when I push up a freaken load of 30 sheets of DensShield and when I get to the counter the girl asks me do I know where the UPC code is? I've been pretty good so far I have been able to just say "No" and then stand there till they figure maybe they are going to have to figure it out themselves.

Everytime this happens I have visions of myself going off and saying:

"I just loaded this God Forsaken pile of crap myself, wheeled it up here, waited in line for 10 minutes and you're asking me where the price tag is? I need to check myself out now too? *WHERE DOES YOUR PART OF THIS PROCESS BEGIN?"*

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> "I just loaded this God Forsaken pile of crap myself, wheeled it up here, waited in line for 10 minutes and you're asking me where the price tag is? I need to check myself out now too? *WHERE DOES YOUR PART OF THIS PROCESS BEGIN?"*
> 
> :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


Ya I hate that. Whats worse is you have your cart loaded with various long lengths of lumber and the only registers that are open are the self checkouts and you roll up and they expect you to actually take everything off the cart and scan it on the machine. You have to beg them to come over and scan it for you.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> I also like to see the same homeowner following around the scruffy dude they just hired as he picks out what hes gonna need to work on their house for $10/hr


His twin brother shops around here (in a few different stores)



> Whats worse is you have your cart loaded with various long lengths of lumber and the only registers that are open are the self checkouts and you roll up and they expect you to actually take everything off the cart and scan it on the machine. You have to beg them to come over and scan it for you.


Yep! That pi$$es me off more than anything. I have actually left the store leaving a cart piled with 2x4x16's and drywall when the only lane open was the self-check-out. Now, you can not physically move 16 foot lumber through the checkout and out the door there, so I asked "Skippy" the cashier if there was anyone at the prodesk or contractor sales that could check me out, he told me if I wanted to wait 20 more minutes, "Bob" will be back from lunch, he could do it then. "No thanks", I said, and left, leaving the cart right where it is. The poor boy didn't know what to say....

The funniest thing I think I ever saw was a couple, probably in their 40's, with two of the *big* flat carts, both loaded at least 6 feet high (2 piles on each cart 6 feet high) with the 'assemble them yourself' kitchen cabinets. They were having all they could do just to push them down the aisle. It will probably take a week or two just to assemble them. Gotta wonder....


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

I love the self check lines. I usually stand on line with a completely loaded cart. I purposely park it sideways so no one can use the other self checkout or leave with their purchases. This now forces the cashier to scan the items on my cart. Yes the people behind you are usually P/O but i usually turn to them and say "Sorry but if they had more help this would not have happened. Use the survey on the bottom of your receipt to complain that you want more cashiers for a better shopping experience." I get the " you know your right" answer.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Three stooges over loaded their pick up with chain link fence, poles, tension rods, hardware, ect. Nothing was tied down. As soon as he turned the corner and stepped on the gas, it all slid out onto the Blvd. They stopped, jumped out and were scurrying around in the middle of the street trying to pick up everything and avoid the traffic jam they created. :laughing:


----------



## TriCounty (May 24, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Ya I hate that. Whats worse is you have your cart loaded with various long lengths of lumber and the only registers that are open are the self checkouts and you roll up and they expect you to actually take everything off the cart and scan it on the machine. You have to beg them to come over and scan it for you.


I had it happen twice, first time man at the pro- desk actually told me to take it to self checkout. Was some sheetrock and misc items. Second time was lumber and the pro desk people were standing around looking at me. 

Left it in the isle both times. Second time I emailed HD Headquarters, something to the effect that if the can pay a 200 million severance then why can't they afford to hire cashiers.

Received their standard reply of we are sorry but if you verify your address wew will send a 10% coupon. Never verified canceled HD cc and have not been back.

John


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I wonce dropped some shelving boards about ten off them made a load noise. there was people scurrying to the isle. Thinking that one of the pallets of crap the keep over head fell down. 

I find it funny now but it wasn't so funny at the time as it was a month after that gal died from a pallet falling from overhead.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> I love the self check lines. I usually stand on line with a completely loaded cart. I purposely park it sideways so no one can use the other self checkout or leave with their purchases. This now forces the cashier to scan the items on my cart. Yes the people behind you are usually P/O but i usually turn to them and say "Sorry but if they had more help this would not have happened. Use the survey on the bottom of your receipt to complain that you want more cashiers for a better shopping experience." I get the " you know your right" answer.


 
I agree about the help. I often stop on my way home if I need to pick up a couple of incidentals in order to save time in the morning. But I'm not sure about that, because at 5:30 when me and the other 500 people have the same idea, the store manager has four registers open, and it takes 35 minutes to checkout. Surveys and complaints, it would be nice to believe that they cared , but it is obvious they don't, because the backlash is not significant enough to huirt sales on a large enough scale. 

The store managers are caught in the middle between complaining, but still buying, customers and the quarterly reports that his job is depending on.
As anyone who has ever been involved in major retail chains knows, all that matters is meeting the expected numbers. When some numbers cruncher sees that a manager's ratio of employee hours to sales volume is higher that the company policy says is should be, his job is on the line.

But I still want to work for HD. I want to be the guy who is armed with the taser to intervene when people like you go through the self check out lines with stupid stuff, and stares blankly at the machine for ten minutes as it keeps telling him to place his item in the bagging area. And exactly how should he fold those ten foot pieces of moulding so they fit in the bag. This is where my job comes in...."excuse me sir, is that you moulding...zaaaap. Next in line please. Don't worry about him, he will stop flopping around the floor in a couple of minutes.":furious:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I hate all the F%#&ing contractors who park their F%#&ing trucks in front of the door instead of in the parking lot. Makes it impossible to push a cart with 16' materials out the door.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> I hate all the F%#&ing contractors who park their F%#&ing trucks in front of the door instead of in the parking lot. Makes it impossible to push a cart with 16' materials out the door.


I'd at least get the satisfaction of...ummm....SLAMMING my cart full of lumber into their truck a few....dozen:whistling...times.:thumbup:


----------



## JOHN THE HANDYMAN (Jul 14, 2007)

About 25 yrs ago a friend of mine was at a grossmans store up north, similar to todays HD. anyways they always had trucks parking infront of entrance. Store policy changed when in 30 minutes 4 trucks were stolen, guess who owned the tow truck? The trucks were always found, but the agrivation and lost time made a impression. By the way he was the brother of the chief of police.
I would not recommend trying this these days!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

thom said:


> I hate all the F%#&ing contractors who park their F%#&ing trucks in front of the door instead of in the parking lot. Makes it impossible to push a cart with 16' materials out the door.


Make a bright orange sticker that says "I DONT KNOW HOW TO READ. I AM A RETARD" and start sticking it to every piece of glass on thier vehicle. OR right over thier magnets/lettering. I bet they will stop real quick. I have seriously considered doing that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The funniest thing I ever saw was in the early 90's. There was a guy with a Volkswagon Beetle (60's/70's model), strapping 3 or 4 long 2x4's under the car. Slid them under, front to back, and lashed them up to the front and back bumpers. I hope he took the potholes and manhole covers gently, otherwise he might have pole vaulted the whole thing.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I also like to see the same homeowner following around the scruffy dude they just hired as he picks out what hes gonna need to work on their house for $10/hr


:laughing::laughing::clap: That's my favorite! Specialy when they turn to you & say something stupid about the HO, all I can do is laugh!


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*W/H on top of car*

Today! I had a customer call me and ask if I could come and set a Water heater for them. I said sure! Then he said well I already bought one and it's here already. I said, that's fine. When I got there they had their water heater straped on top of their (smurf blue) ford festiva (at least they used tie downs.) My first thought was what did I get myself into?? Then the HO came out to greet me and help me get it off of his car. (wearing white tee shirt, tan shorts , and navy blue sock pulled up to his knees with white tennis shoes on) I hope when I get that old my wife will not let me go in public like that!! :w00t:

Michael


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> The funniest thing I ever saw was in the early 90's. There was a guy with a Volkswagon Beetle (60's/70's model), strapping 3 or 4 long 2x4's under the car. Slid them under, front to back, and lashed them up to the front and back bumpers. I hope he took the potholes and manhole covers gently, otherwise he might have pole vaulted the whole thing.


 Actually several years ago my Mom got some 3/4 pipe and they tied it underneath her 66 Fury. Made it home just fine. Never would have thought of doing that.


----------



## dvon104 (Jun 23, 2007)

I work at a local yard ...as an outside sales rep...in a very well to do area ...I happen to be at the store and a guy comes in and buys 20/16' pcs of 7 1/4" MDF speed base (trim guy ran short) ...but he does not have a truck... tells the yard man to strap to the roof of his car... yard man comes and gets my boss...I go out and look at car with my boss ..it is about a 6 yr old Maserati..mint shape (to me)....all our trucks are out ....I ask the guy where he lives and I tell him give me about 45 minutes and I will throw it in my truck and run it for him at no charge...he told no "ITS OK THIS IS MY WORK CAR"...boss had him sign a waiver and off he went ...must be nice


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

thom said:


> I hate all the F%#&ing contractors who park their F%#&ing trucks in front of the door instead of in the parking lot. Makes it impossible to push a cart with 16' materials out the door.


 
:clap::clap: One of my major pet peeves at the big boxes. 

It's usually the wanne-be contractors going in to get their free cup of coffee while flirting with the female cashier telling her how important their job is over all the other people standing in line. 

And when it' raining, you'd thing the loading area was a parking garage, all filled up with fat-a$$ed morons to lazy to walk from the parking lot. :furious:

One very rainy day, I and another contractor made similar purchases of 2x4's, drywall, etc. We were standing outside wanting to load, but couldn't because the loading area was filled up with these inconsiderate moron's vehicles. 

The other contractor was pissed, called the store on his cell, finally got to talk to someone of authority that had an IQ over 60, and within a minute an announcement came over the PA system asking people to move there vehicles from the loading area.

Three of four minutes later, out comes two guys that bought absolutley nothing, 3 guys that had a small bag of stuff in their hands, and three that never came out the whole time we were there loading our materials. :furious:


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

firemike said:


> :clap::clap: One of my major pet peeves at the big boxes.
> 
> It's usually the wanne-be contractors going in to get their free cup of coffee while flirting with the female cashier telling her how important their job is over all the other people standing in line.
> 
> ...


Yep the loading area is a big ***** of mine also. Funny though I usually park right next to it in the lot. I guess people around here think that is the "contractors only entrance" Cause only contractors and wannbees go in and out there. And yes the Wannabees in the broke down Astro van and trailer are the ones parking in the loading area. Another ***** about those places is the fact I have to load everything in the store, pay and then reload it in my truck. If I am buying more then 2 boards for Punch list work. It is off to the lumber yard where I can pay, drive around back and someone helps me load it.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> It is off to the lumber yard where I can pay, drive around back and someone helps me load it.


Exactly. In Oakhurst (small town on the outskirts of Yosemite, Ca.) Three lumber yards in town, no big boxes. They are friendly, considerate, helpful and competitive. Prices are actually less than the greedy BB retailers.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I wandered into this thread looking for some laughs...not finding any.

After a year or so of working for myself, I came to the realization that buying any thing of any quantity or size at Home Depot was an exercise in frustration and futility. I hooked up with a couple of local lumberyards and haven't been back inside a Home Depot in a year and a half.

I would strongly recommend you guys do the same. You'll have much less headaches (unless you're the type that ain't happy unless you have something to ***** about...I know folks like that too.)

C'mon, you expect to buy a load of lumber and drywall there and NOT have a problem of some sort?

Mac


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I wandered into this thread looking for some laughs...not finding any.
> 
> After a year or so of working for myself, I came to the realization that buying any thing of any quantity or size at Home Depot was an exercise in frustration and futility. I hooked up with a couple of local lumberyards and haven't been back inside a Home Depot in a year and a half.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Have not but a full load in a couple years. It is all small stuff. You can ***** but they do have a big selection of small things. And tools. But there is no way I would go in and get 50 5/4x16s I would have that delivered by my lumber guy. And he does not charge me.


----------



## househelper (Mar 20, 2007)

I remember when HD actually stocked quality merchandise and had knowledgeable sales people that wanted to help. Nowadays, they have adopted the Walmart philosophy and everything is cheap cr*p, inventory is lousy, and associates are a joke.

Best laugh I had? Overheard a home owner asking for electrical boxes to fit the 2x2 walls they had put up in their basement remodel. Sales associate hands them a 16ci plastic nail-on box and says "just cut the back out of this so that it fits". They loaded up their cart and went merrily on their way.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

First HD in town (now there are 5 of them), about 15 years ago, they had a contractor night before the grand opening so we could look around. They had (they don't do this anymore) displays to demonstrate the proper installation of various construction materials.

Window installation display had the window improperly flashed. Stucco paper was behind the window flange.

Electrical installation display with a sub panel, and a circuit with a switched light and a receptacle. In the sub panel they combined the neutrals and the ground and bonded to the panel, they spliced wires in the panel, they didn't use wire nuts on the multiple grounds in the boxes (twisted only).

Plumbing installation display. They had sanitary tees on their backs instead of combination Y + 1/8 bends as required by code.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

I think my biggest "beef" from Home Depot (aside from unorganized shelves of pipe fittings) 

is probably the amount of reliance that the general public will put into the "Guy At Home Depot"

:laughing:

I mean, here I am bending over 56 times earning the trust and confidence of someone - yet they will NEVER EVER cast a SHADOW OF A DOUBT about the advice given from "the Guy At Home Depot"


I'll go to some of my clients (who almost always seem to have some type of DIY project going on at the same time that I'm there). Naturally, we'll get into a conversation about it ...

"well the Guy From Home Depot told me I should do it like this"


:laughing:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Home Depot is not my favorite place, but at 4:00 on a Sunday afternoon and you need that little item it makes SOME of the frustration go away.

And did you guys know the price on the shelf is not neccessarily the price you have to pay...go to the Pro Desk and ask, what deal have you got today...There are 2 prices @ HD


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I wandered into this thread looking for some laughs...not finding any.
> 
> After a year or so of working for myself, I came to the realization that buying any thing of any quantity or size at Home Depot was an exercise in frustration and futility. I hooked up with a couple of local lumberyards and haven't been back inside a Home Depot in a year and a half.
> 
> ...




I have a couple local lumber yards that beat the snot out on hd prices all day long and better product.

Then I have a hardware store about 25 miles from me that is worth the drive. The place has been in business long before I was ****ting in diapers. The only place I know of that sells plumb bob tips for all types. Not to mention all the pro hand tools the hd won't supply.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I like the overall experience at Home Depot..Harry the happy homeowner has decided he's a "tradesman" and walks around with his alibaster arms winged out like a duck doing a mating dance to display his newly found masculine prowess as you pass him in the plumbing aisle and try to sneak by him with a shoulder loaded with half a dozen 3/4" x 10' pipes and fittings in yer arms.*
*You see the orange vest at the end of the aisle walking away in the opposite direction and yell out in an attempt to get his attention cause you can't find the mapp refills (strategically located far away from plumbing to encourage you to browse)...his pace strangely seems to hasten as he "doesn't" hear you.*
*Then of course there's the self checkout.*
*I wake up with cold sweats at night..the words "ITEM REMOVED FROM BAGGING AREA" still ringing in my head.*


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> I think my biggest "beef" from Home Depot (aside from unorganized shelves of pipe fittings)
> 
> is probably the amount of reliance that the general public will put into the "Guy At Home Depot"
> 
> ...


 
AMEN! This has got to be in my top 3 pet peeves as well. 

You have a truck with thousands of dollars worth of tools, years if not decades of experiance, code knowledge, and........ 

Ummmmmm.... 

Errrrrrr.............

What was that again????

Oh Yeah! *A license!*

Yet strap an orange or blue apron on a kid whose total building experiance involves helping Uncle Buck build a shed, coupled with the pathetic training the big boxes provide, and their word becomes gospel.

Go Figure!!!


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

Ok I am a little or maybe alot dumb when it comes to computers but I have a e-mail from a friend that has some good pic's of home owners that do their own work. How do I get them on here?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I like the overall experience at Home Depot..Harry the happy homeowner has decided he's a "tradesman" and walks around with his alibaster arms winged out like a duck doing a mating dance to display his newly found masculine prowess as you pass him in the plumbing aisle and try to sneak by him with a shoulder loaded with half a dozen 3/4" x 10' pipes and fittings in yer arms.*
> *You see the orange vest at the end of the aisle walking away in the opposite direction and yell out in an attempt to get his attention cause you can't find the mapp refills (strategically located far away from plumbing to encourage you to browse)...his pace strangely seems to hasten as he "doesn't" hear you.*
> *Then of course there's the self checkout.*
> *I wake up with cold sweats at night..the words "ITEM REMOVED FROM BAGGING AREA" still ringing in my head.*


That is friggen awesome.

Well put!

~Matt

PS. We just let a fellow go who had difficulty with "16 on center". He's now training to be a manager at the local new Lowes going in.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Ya I hate that. Whats worse is you have your cart loaded with various long lengths of lumber and the only registers that are open are the self checkouts and you roll up and they expect you to actually take everything off the cart and scan it on the machine. You have to beg them to come over and scan it for you.


Personnally I feel that I am gonna use the "self checkout" I should get a an EMPLOYEE discount!!!! But, NOOOOOOOoooooooo!! I prefer to make them work a little as well. Especially the blonde ChickieBabe that can't figure out if it is a 3/8" Hex Nut or something else.


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

I got the "guy from Home Depot" thing from a client the other day. I asked her "if the guy from home depot really knew how it should be done, would he be wearing an orange apron with his name written in magic marker on it for $10 per hour?" She still wanted me to try it his way. Go figure...


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

I did a job last year installing windows/Doors for a Home Depot Design Center. They approved my bid and paid me a very inflated amount for the doors and windows which were the same brand that they carry in their stores for a very discounted price. I listed brand and everything on the bid (almost as a joke). A bunch of rocket scientists.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Watched a guy load a piece of 3" x 10' PVC into his beamer. No not through the passenger window but through the sunroof. Drove away with it sticking 
6' in the air. 

I gave up on getting help from the trained associates. But as said before where else can you get as many different types of items in one place.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow guys... I'd hoped to hear a little more humor with this thread but apparently there's a lot of pent up frustration out there.

Can't say that I'm a fan of the home centers, either--unfortunately, they are a necessary evil for most of us.

I will say, I hope there's a special place in the seventh circle of hell for the genius that invented the self-checkout.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

BreyerConstruct said:


> That is friggen awesome.
> 
> Well put!
> 
> ...


 
*Ingeniuos marketing idea:*
*Keep a running list of all the customers he comes in contact with, follow-up a week later.*


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Just listening in to random conversations between associates and consumers always makes my day. If it is dangerous, I butt in, but otherwise I just laugh to myself.


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

*GE Dishwasher Safety Notice - please read*

*GE Dishwasher Safety Notice - please read* 
I just received this safety notice from GE:
This recall includes 2.5 million dishwasher manufactured from September 1997 to 2001. The liquid rinse -aid in some models results in a concentration of rinse-aid on the wires inside the dishwasher door. In the affected models, the rinse-aid can degrade the insulation on the wiring inside the door, which can cause an electrical short, overheating or fire if the wires come in contact with the metal door.
GE has received 135 reports of overheated wiring and 56 reports of propoerty damage, including 12 reports of fire that escaped the dishwasher. Fire damage was limited to the dishwasher or the adjacent area. No injuries have been reported
The website for more about the recall is:
http://geappliances.com/recall

Please forward this information on for people to check to see if their dishwasher is part of the recall. There are a lot of different brands included in this recall.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

I hate going into HD but I know they have a pretty good selection of saw blades. When I went in I knew it was useless to ask anyone for any help so I went to the saw blade section and was doing fine looking for myself when this helpful associate appeared between me and the wall of blades.

He asked "Can I help?"

I thought to myself and probably should have said "I doubt it!!" but I didn't. I explained that I was looking for a 10" thin kerf saw blade.

He said "I don't think we have anything like that here, sir."

Just as he got the words outta his mouth I saw the blade I was looking for over his right shoulder and being right handed my self I reached out to get it off the hook. Well the guy thought I was taking a swing at him and he ducked and at the same time got this really weird look on his face.

When I saw all this going on I just about wet my pants laughing and the guy just kinda slinked off. 

When I composed myself later, I was wondering if this had happened to this guy before. Had he been threatened previously after giving some bogus advice?? 

One thing I'm sure of.... he now knows they stock 10" thin kerf saw blades... LOL!!!!!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> I will say, I hope there's a special place in the seventh circle of hell for the genius that invented the self-checkout.


Maybe I'm the only one but I like the self checkout. If the purchase includes lumber, sack products (like concrete mix) or heavy stuff it's off to the contractors desk. If it's small stuff I can get through self checkout much faster than the contractor desk or the regular checkstands.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

One time I'm waiting at the contractor desk at Home Base (remember them?) while the clerk explains to a diy'er about building a deck. The clerk explains, just put the 16' 2X6's every 24" sitting on concrete blocks. The 2X6's are plenty strong, they don't need any intermediate support. Don't waste your money on redwood for the joists, buy the cheaper pine, since it's hidden, you cant see the color anyway.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I needed a tap for electrical boxes. I did not find what I needed in the tool area. A helpfull sales associate, or whatever the buzz word is this week, asked if he could help. Very pleasant young man, no tattoos, funny clothing or metal things visible. I explained the purpose of the tool, and why I needed it. He got a confused look, and tried to sell me a regulay tap. I again explained the tool looked similar to a screwdriver, but with the tap, 6-32, 8-32 in place of Phillps drivers or flat drivers, and one of the suppliers was Greenlee. He told me there was no such tool made, I would have to purchase a regular tap of the size I needed. I went to the electrical aisle, found an old guy & asked him. He took me to the display of Greenlee tools and pointed to what I needed. 

I also remember when I needed some plywood at HD. I paid for the plywood, went into the covered storage area to load up. I did not find what I paid for, so I found someone who would be "right there as soon as I get done with this customer" 15 minutes later, no help. I found another employee, same story. After 10 minutes, I gave up. I went back into the store, found the clerk who I purchased the plywood from. She assured me someone would be out to help me. I told her I had an appointment that I was going to be late for, that appointment was more important than the plywood, I just wanted my check back & I would leave. They could not give me my check back or refund my money, but she did want the sales receipt. At that time I got a bit upset, and told her that as they could not complete the sale, I wanted out of there, and I wanted my money, immediatly. If she did not have the authority to handle my problem to call a supervisor. She did call a supervisor. I listened and made note of the name. After 3 minutes, I pulled out my cell phone and called the store. I asked for the supervisor by name, identified myself and asked where he was, and how long I had to wait. He showed up, surprised and said he did not have the authority to refund my money. I looked at him and asked if he would write that down on the back of my sales slip, date it, time stamp it and sign his name. He asked why, I told him I had waited almost an hour, missid an appointment and would see my attorny later that week. We would then ask for compenstion for the lost income for my missed appointment, compensation for my time trying to complete the sale and attorny fees. He asked whyI wanted my check back, I told him I did not trust HD, I wnated my check and did not care what internal problems that might cause in there system. I got an apology, and my check. I also got the guy to accompany me to the loading area, that way the guard would know I was not stealing anything. I left. 

The few occasons I have found a Home Cheapo employee who knows something and gives a damn, I have written a letter to the HD and told them of that employee's name. 

I have been spoiled by the few good hardware, lumber yards land supply houses eft in existance. 

fireguy


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> Wow guys... I'd hoped to hear a little more humor with this thread but apparently there's a lot of pent up frustration out there.


i dunno - i think it's pretty funny:laughing:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Last week:

There was a guy that said he lost his key to his bicycle lock, (chained to the fence outside), he tried to get the sales associate to pull some cutters off the shelf and cut it for him. That bike would have been converted into $10 of crack 10 minutes later.

And this:

We have a small parking lot at the HD in downtown Toronto. There are about 20 spots on the ground level, the rest are in an elevated parking garage with big elevators that will handle carts, so good spots are rare. I go there on Monday, and one of the primo spots is occupied, by a ****ing Vespa! You've got big trucks lined up, scattered here and there in no parking zones, and a Vespa in the middle of it all. I watched him come out and place his new pliers in the luggage compartment, and then, watched him "warm" it up for 30 seconds before riding off, with 50 pairs of eyes on him the whole time.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

Well this isn't funny it's just how I operate during checkout.

I IQ profile, I look at each cashier and estimate thier intelligence, then I estimate the IQ of the people in line. I take the two then decide which line to use.

It's easy to go "She's the fastest cashier, I'll use her" but that can be deadly if you do not check the homeowners who are in line.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jiggyjack said:


> Well this isn't funny it's just how I operate during checkout.
> 
> I IQ profile, I look at each cashier and estimate thier intelligence, then I estimate the IQ of the people in line. I take the two then decide which line to use.
> 
> It's easy to go "She's the fastest cashier, I'll use her" but that can be deadly if you do not check the homeowners who are in line.


That is SO true... I look out for bright oranges vests (new ones) and avoid those you also have to look out for the contractors with the checkbooks too... Anyone heard of a debit card?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Last fall I interrupted the "plumbing guy" while in the middle of offering a 50 yr old "house flipping" woman a "brief" tutorial on how she might install the boiler he was trying to sell her..I was in a rush and needed a fitting and it was nowhere in sight....so I jumped in.*
*She had just asked how to size a boiler..so to expedite the process I gave her the answer, then explained to her that I was a licensed plumber.*
*She asked my number...I gave it and forgot about the whole thing till she calls 3 months later.*
*I wound up giving her an estimate on the cheapest alternative I could find - She immediately says "Thats MUCH higher than I'd figured" (I wouldn't shave on labor...nope)..I told her to shop around for other estimates and get back to me.*
*A week later she calls..."You're estimate was the best...but I don't understand something, How come You all tell me a boiler costs $1700...when I found one for $800?"*
*Make a long story short...after deciphering what the hell she was talking about come to find out it was a water heater she was talking about.*
*NO lie...never did convince her there was a difference between a water heater and a boiler.*
*I didn't do that job...nope.*
*Some people derive a thrill in thinking they've gotten a "bargain"...I say let 'em.*


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> That is SO true... I look out for bright oranges vests (new ones) and avoid those you also have to *look out for the contractors with the checkbooks* too... *Anyone heard of a debit card*?


:huh: contractors? check books? debit cards? 

why on earth would you want to pay for your materials with cash, when you can use credit. it gives you time to collect payment and gives you the other benefits (points, fraud protection, etc)

to pay with a check or debit is not using money wisely. just my $0.02


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mahlere said:


> :huh: contractors? check books? debit cards?
> 
> why on earth would you want to pay for your materials with cash, when you can use credit. it gives you time to collect payment and gives you the other benefits (points, fraud protection, etc)
> 
> to pay with a check or debit is not using money wisely. just my $0.02


This is why we don't buy material from Home Despair, we use supply houses that gives us two percent net 10 terms, and actually stock the stuff we need.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

killer, I agree...but the alternative is to just get a company CC.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Home Despair,


 
:w00t::laughing:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mahlere said:


> :huh: contractors? check books? debit cards?
> 
> why on earth would you want to pay for your materials with cash, when you can use credit. it gives you time to collect payment and gives you the other benefits (points, fraud protection, etc)
> 
> to pay with a check or debit is not using money wisely. just my $0.02


:thumbsup:

The problem most people have when they make the switch from cash to credit is failing to track how much they spend. All of a sudden their checking accounts have a ton of extra money which they will spend and then get a shock when the credit card bill arrives. With job deposits and money out on credit it is easy to have $100,000 sitting in an account that does not belong to you.

Back on topic:

Ridgid car charger, two attempts to scan the UPC code, the cashier shrugs puts the item in a bag and moves on to the next item.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Saw some guy load a few 4"x10' PT posts into the back of his pickup truck.. except he wanted to keep the gate up. So he slid them in the back window resting one end in the bed and the other inside the cab up against the windshield.

Judging by how abruptly he stopped after going over the parking lot exit bump, I'm guessing he cracked his windshield


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

dougchips said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The problem most people have when they make the switch from cash to credit is failing to track how much they spend. All of a sudden their checking accounts have a ton of extra money which they will spend and then get a shock when the credit card bill arrives. With job deposits and money out on credit it is easy to have $100,000 sitting in an account that does not belong to you.


if that's the case, then see here

But heck, I can leave that money in a 4% savings account for the 20 days until the CC bill is due. I now made a few dollars on that money, gave myself better payment terms, and got points from my CC for my vacation...


----------



## zesone (Jul 19, 2007)

*Checking receipts at the door*

Don't know if this is common place by you but on Long Island, As you walk away from the register there is someone standing at the exit door who is going to check your receipt and mark it (either by highlight or punching his pen through it) . 
Doesnt sound that bad but this person always has a line of people waiting to get out the door.
I dont give them the receipt anymore. I used to apologize and say that I dont have the time, now I just walk right past them and have them saying "Sir receipt please" all the way out the door and half way through the parking lot. 
I didnt just stand in line for twenty minutes to have some moron make me wait another two miunutes while the person in front of me is looking for their receipt. FIND ANOTHER WAY TO CONTROL THEFT!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Mahlere markets for AMEX. I only get paid everytime I mention "AMEX". Dirt, look into a gold AMEX card, you HAVE to pay it off at the end of the month. I just made $2.00 from this post.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Mahlere markets for AMEX. I only get paid everytime I mention "AMEX". Dirt, look into a gold AMEX card, you HAVE to pay it off at the end of the month. I just made $2.00 from this post.


true story...my friends uncle is a big-bigwig at AMEX...he's the one that hires and fires the bigwigs....a few years ago, I was at a family picnic of theirs and almost got him to agree to a commission program for me:laughing:

Actually, if you travel, get the Platinum AMEX....but the Gold is ok for everyday use. Then as you grow, you can give your employees regular AMEX cards...and all the points go to you.

Truthfully though...for a business card, AMEX is probably the best way to go....

No preset limits - avoids the problem that Grumpyplumber has
You have to pay it off every month - avoids accruing debt and forces some sort of self control
They truly have the best rewards program out there...
Their Fraud protection is top notch...whenever we have had a problem, they immediately credited us back the money until the problem was resolved..

They are a true business card...everything else is a credit card that wants you to run up debt....


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

mahlere said:


> Be aware, we are talking business here. Not personal. Not running up credit card balances and rolling them over. We are talking paying the entire balance every month because you already have the cash in hand. The very cash you would use to purchase the material with.


ok - then im all for that. 

I also like the part where you put it in an interest bearing account. 

here, have another one:thumbsup:
oh take one of these too:thumbup: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Mahlere markets for AMEX. I only get paid everytime I mention "AMEX". Dirt, look into a gold AMEX card, you HAVE to pay it off at the end of the month. I just made $2.00 from this post.


would like more info on this AMEX card ...

especially with these bennies going along with it.


i don't really need miles though. I'm kinda nervous of planes oh and I don't have anywhere to go.


here, you get one too Doug :thumbsup:

cracking myself up tonight:laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Dirt,

It's about making your money work a little bit for you, instead of you just working for it....

Sent you a PM....


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> i don't really need miles though. I'm kinda nervous of planes oh and I don't have anywhere to go.
> 
> 
> here, you get one too Doug :thumbsup:
> ...


Dirt they have all sorts of stuff that you can buy with your points.....concert tickets, tv's, a new laptop, a girlfriend, a boyfriend............

The point is that you get free stuff.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Goes to show how indifferent, desensitized to commercials and marketing I've become, "no preset limits" is almost like a household name, yet until tonight I never considered what it meant.*
*I think I'm getting an Amex...Mahlere better cut me in on his sales commision.*

*Also...I won't start a larger job without at least a third down.*
*Waddaya do if the GC's ticker gives overnight?*


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

They have preset spending limits and they change. When I first got mine I called them and asked if I could go buy a new truck with my card and found out really quick what my limit was. If you want a higher limit they want to look at your bank statement. My limit covers my expenses for a few months....but it gets paid off every month.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

When I was moving across the country, AMEX shut me down after Michigan, when I finally got through they red flagged unusual activity (Driving a 6 MPG Uhaul, Gas EVERY State), got it cleared up just past Chicago and have been free to go since. I gotta compliment them for looking out for my best interest


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

Two guys in front of me loaded a large stationary air compressor into the back of their pickup. No tie downs. Just the compressor standing on it's end in the middle of the bed.
I followed them out of the lot, down the street onto the freeway. By the time they hit the end of the ramp the compressor was lifting slightly. I tried to get their attention but the louder i blew my horn the faster they went flipping me the bird all the time. By the time we were at about 70--I was several hundred feet behind them--- the air caught the compressor and lifted it out of the bed and it crashed onto the road, with pieces going in all directions.
I stopped to help the guys. Of course, they were broken hearted and apologetic after they realized their stupidity. Their boss had sent them to pick up the compressor. They said the man who loaded it at Sears told them it was too heavy to blow out of the truck.
They headed back to Sears and I went on my way. I doubt they got another compressor but don't know for sure.


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

I was in line at HD (maybe lowes-heck I can't remember) one time and happen to overhear one of the girl employees come up to one of the guys and ask him " a customer wants to know what is the best kind of hammer to use with liquid nails".
Honest to goodness thats a true story. I have to assume (and hope) that someone was just on the phone "pranking" the nice girl who answered the phone. But you never know..they may have been serious.
I remember in school my roomate and I had a buddy that wasn't real mechanically inclined. We told him his car didn't sound right and he should take it to a garage and ask them to check the muffler bearings. He did.
He wasn't real happy after they apparently told him we were pranking him.
We thought it was hilarious. He thought so too ,...after some time passed.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Around here it seems that all the workers are "master electricians" or "home builders" or at least that's what they try to tell you. Its a joke. Only good thing about them and only reason i go in there is because there open till 9.


----------



## Dale S. (Jul 11, 2007)

mahler, please send me some info on the amex card: [email protected]

thanx,
dale


----------



## Chazbe (Apr 13, 2007)

This really dosen't fall into the funniest categories but I had to share this:

Yesterday I needed 2 fives of mud and the local Lowe's opens at 6:00 am and its on the way to where I am working so I stop. Get my stuff and go to a checkout. There was 1 person in front of me buying something small. The cashier rang him up and said half heartedly "Thank You". :yawn:
By now its like 6:15 am, long before homeowner time.
She rings up my mud, hands me my receipt, and says:
"Thank You and Work Safe Today"  :thumbup:

I have never heard anything like that and I have to say it was one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me {besides my wife}.

Chuck


----------



## alwysbencrzy (Nov 3, 2006)

*i totally freaked out a little home depot stock boy one time*

before i got myself a cute contractor boyfriend w/a truck for myself-i was doing some remodeling on my house. i had a mazda protege at the time. needed 6 2x4's (8 ft). well the protege had the back seats that fold down (i actually checked this out b4 i went to home depot-so i knew they would fit-but it really really doesnt look like they will)

i really dont get the stock guys to help me w/my purchases-but this guy just insisted-should have seen his face when i took him out to the mazda.

i have a dodge charger now-with the same flip down seats-very dark tinted windows-cant see in the back seat-love the look on a customers face when i show up-pop the trunk and take out a 6 foot ladder-like the clown cars or something.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Kind of feel bad about it, but mostly not... I was shopping at HD and needed blades for my little hand held power planer and to my surprise, they actually sold the same planer! Looked and looked for the blades, but couldn't find 'em. So I found a guy with an apron, and asked... He looked it up on the computer, and told me that they didn't stock the blades, then he walked away! As he was walking away, without thinking, I grabbed the planer off the shelf, removed the blade changing tool, and took the blades I wanted off the planer, put the tool back together, paid for my purchases, and left. The cashier didn't ask about the loose blades, and I didn't mention it.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

The fact that not even ONE of them had a barcode (or a package, for that matter) didn't raise the slightest suspicion?:laughing:

OK, so I gotta know...how DID they ring 'em up without barcodes?? 

I figured you were going to say they called for a price check and the guy that just told you they didn't have them was the one that came up.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope, nothing... just put 'em in the bag and away we go...


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

It is called: "Shoplifting"


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

New Slogan:

"HOME DEPOT....we won't keep you waiting for a price check...we just let the cashiers GUESS.....and thats good enough for us...what's a few pennies here and there to a multi-million dollar company":thumbsup:

Could work for 'em, who knows.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> It is called: "Shoplifting"


From what I know of Forry (and maybe I'm a bad judge of character), but I don't think that's how it went down.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I heard a woman in the tool aisle telling her friend that they would have their bathroom retiled in no time since she was buying a Black & Decker Firestorm circ.saw and a diamond blade to cut the tiles. To be a fly on the wall when she cut the first tile.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Call it what you want, but I was frustrated and thought it ridiculous that they didn't sell replacement blades for the tools they sold.... I WANTED to PAY for the blades. If that's my worst sin, I guess I'm ok with that. I'm also that guy that if something gets rung up wrong or missed, I'm glad to point it out and keep things fair... Maybe a lapse in character that time? Guess it doesn't feel right, but what'ya want me to do? I guess I could return the blades... NOT GONNA HAPPEN! I HATE HD! My blood pressure goes through the roof if for any reason I find that I need to go there... I avoid the place whenever possible. That was one of the times where to not go there would have meant disaster for a job. ..... that's my rant and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Forry said:


> Call it what you want, but I was frustrated and thought it ridiculous that they didn't sell replacement blades for the tools they sold.... I WANTED to PAY for the blades. If that's my worst sin, I guess I'm ok with that. I'm also that guy that if something gets rung up wrong or missed, I'm glad to point it out and keep things fair... Maybe a lapse in character that time? Guess it doesn't feel right, but what'ya want me to do? I guess I could return the blades... NOT GONNA HAPPEN! I HATE HD! My blood pressure goes through the roof if for any reason I find that I need to go there... I avoid the place whenever possible. That was one of the times where to not go there would have meant disaster for a job. ..... that's my rant and I'm stickin' to it.



It's OK, it happens to the best of us from time to time. I am not throwing stones here, just said what everyone was thinking first. Hope you feel better after your rant!!!!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

jproffer said:


> New Slogan:
> 
> "HOME DEPOT....we won't keep you waiting for a price check...we just let the cashiers GUESS.....and thats good enough for us...what's a few pennies here and there to a multi-million dollar company":thumbsup:
> 
> Could work for 'em, who knows.


One time I was buying several 8' precut studs which happened to be on sale, but when the woman scanned the bar code, it came up with the non sale price. At any other store, the cashier would go in and change the price to match the sale price, and everyone would be happy. apparently she couldn't change the price. She starts searching around on the computer for a listing for 8' precuts when on sale, hoping that she can get a listing that is the right price. she searches around a bit, then asks "are those 16 feet long?".I tell her no, they are a little less than 8 feet. The next thing she asks is "are they 1/2 inch osb?" My jaw about hit the floor. finally, twenty minutes later, she charges me for some random item that happens to be the same price.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I try to avoid buying there, but at night there's no choice when I need stock for an emergency call, when I realize at the last minute that I have an item that has no SKU I try to hide it in the candy rack if I don't desperately need it, f--- that...time is money. *
*These people are hard pressed to explain the difference between a relief valve and a silcock.*


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I was in the tool isle at a HD .I wanted a rafter hook for my nail gun.I asked the guy and he looked at me like I was speaking portiguse.I told him what it was and still  nothing.Then he says we have these and takes me over to the hardware dept. and shows me the J hooks for hanging stuff in your garage...


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

Stopped at a HD with the boy to pick up some odds and ends and when we left we got behind a pickup that had a load of sheetrock and OSB with the tailgate down and the back end sagging a lot. Came to a stop light and I stopped well behind them and told the boy that I'd almost bet that when they take off the truck will unload itself and sure enough it did.
We were nice enough to get out and help them load it again and tie it in since it was a little truck and the tailgate couldn't close.


----------



## RosarieLLC (Aug 16, 2007)

:w00t: think life is all bad ...one of my employees told me tha the always goes to the best blondie HD cashier with the new shiney vest....not only does he get a great lead on a new date, but when the upc comes up as unknown after 5 scans, they put it in the bag, smile big and say have a nice day. But even better is the times wheen the lines are long and he goes back to the same cashier and she says, sorry but between 9-5, contractors have priority and calls him to the front of the line and rings him out so he can get on to the job and bringing in money to the company...and he keeps smiling about the side benefits!!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jproffer said:


> "HOME DEPOT....we won't keep you waiting for a price check...we just let the cashiers GUESS.....and thats good enough for us...what's a few pennies here and there to a multi-million dollar company":thumbsup:
> 
> Could work for 'em, who knows.



Kind of happened to me a blowes... I found an item that had a clearance tag so it was marked down $6 from the original price... rang it up and of course it flags for a manager override... She calls him and rings up the rest of my stuff. Waits maybe another 30 seconds puts the item in the bag and says "have a nice day".


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

so i saw this yesterday at blowes


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

i guess it was bring your trailer day, b/c this guy pulled up while i was taken some pics


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, I was at (B)Lowe's the other day too. I was down in materials, where the guy cuts the wood for nice homeowners. The saw guy wasn't nearby, but the saw was filled with 2-1x8x16 FJ Pine. One was stacked on top of the other with a wicked crown. A good 2-3" crown.....placed up. 

Oooo, I thought, I'm gonna wait for this one LOL. He comes by, types in his password to use the big machine, he sees me watching him. By now, I've got my arms crossed....smiling. 

"What?"

"Nothing...nothing at all...continue"

"What, you don't think I know how to use this machine?"

"Nope, I don't"

Turns motor on and BANG!!!!!! kick back LOL.:w00t:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

my dad brings the boat when we need wood, holy **** am i embarassed.

the best is when there is like 4 people standing around and talking like they know what there saying and everything is wrong.

"my uncle used to build fences so i know that you need to use drywall screws to connect the trap to the pipe"

"drywall screws. i always used those simpson things"

ahaha stuff like that is too funny.


----------



## Structure (May 29, 2011)

Portuguese. With spelling like that i can imagine how you'd describe the tool you were looking for.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite was going into one of the stores here with a friend who was buying some tools. He spied the last cordless drill up on the storage shelf above the displays. We call over an employee who gets it down for him. We ask how much it is since we cant find a price anywhere. He calls in on his radio gives them the code and we here the reply "its $$$$ but there are none in stock". He turns to us with the drill in his hand and politely informs us of the price but "we are out of stock" 


Several posts back someone had said credit cards only let you use the available ballance during the billing cycle. My bank must play by different rules becuase last month I made $32K in payments and $26K in charges on a card with a $16K limit. I recycle my available ballance!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was in there yesterday getting some drywall for me own place and as I'm pulling in this idiot is flying through the carpark in his Toyota pickup between all the spaces doing about 40mph. He nearly clips the front of my truck as I pull into the space and him and his crack head ugly ass wife are laughing as they go past until they got to the next lane and a car t boned them coming down the road. You should have seen the 2 skanks get out the toyota and run around with their camera phones shouting it was not their fault. I shouted over and said won't do that again will ya. 

It's like going to a comedy show when your in there. I got out my truck to load up my drywall and this stupid ass woman parks right on my tailgate and walks in and leaves her car. She blocks the whole entrance and exit off and people are just leaving there carts at the doors. Funny thing was all these carts started rolling towards her car and when the monkey sales person comes out with her he come running over pulling them all of her car before she comes out. She then stands there watch me load my drywall 2" from her car yet don't even move it. As I pick up my last bit of drywall my cart also starts to roll towards her and opps hit hits it pretty hard. Funny thing is whilst I'm loading up 12 packs of drywall no one even offers to help yet when this woman behind me gets her couple of tubes of caulk half the store are there to help!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The electrical "pro" at my local HD is really pretty good. She's a retired licensed electrician and keeps her state license current and keeps up with the latest code changes. She has a lot of reservations about the electrical supplies that the store sells to unqualified people but she does the best she can. She can't really talk people out of doing something they shouldn't (but I've heard her try). If HD won't sell it to them, they'll just go to the Lowe's and half a mile away.

Wow, I didn't realize this was a resurrected thread!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, hell, since it's resurrected...


From going to HD, I have learned that EXIT has the exact opposite meaning in Spanish than it does in English.


----------

